
Hey guys What do you guys think of this website me and my friend made? - erikbatista
http://bethemindset.com/
======
SamPutnam
Erik, [http://bethemindset.com/app.html](http://bethemindset.com/app.html)
looks good.

------
andrewclunn
So many videos at once made me think it was broken on my tablet at first.

